# Genius 2019



## Baitman (11. Juli 2018)

Hier eine Vorausschau:

https://singletrackworld.com/2018/0...us-has-a-very-clever-lever-on-the-rear-shock/


----------



## LautSprecher (15. Juli 2018)

Danke! Wird sehr spannend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddyfr (26. Juli 2018)

Hier auch noch einen Beitrag vom Enduro Magazin
https://enduro-mtb.com/scott-genius-2019/

Und hier zwei Beiträge von MTB News



SEB92 schrieb:


> Julian Oswald von Scott führt euch durch die Neuheiten des Schweizer Herstellers. Neben einem neuen Dämpfer für das Scott Genius gibt es ein überarbeitetes Scott Spark RC für den XC-Renneinsatz zu sehen. Ein weiteres Highlight ist die neue Reihe an Kinderbikes.
> 
> 
> → Den vollständigen Artikel „*Eurobike 2018: Scott – Neuer Dämpfer fürs Genius, Kinderbikes & Spark RC*“ im Newsbereich lesen





SEB92 schrieb:


> Auf der diesjährigen Eurobike haben wir ein Scott Genius in der Top-Ausstattungsvariante Ultimate entdeckt, an dem ein Fox Live Valve-Fahrwerk verbaut ist. Das Bike kommt mit einer Fox 34 Federgabel mit 150 mm Federweg und und dazu passendem Float-Dämpfer – das elektronische System ist integriert.
> 
> 
> → Den vollständigen Artikel „*Fox Live Valve: Scott Genius mit elektronischem Fahrwerk gesichtet*“ im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## simube (8. August 2018)

Scott Genius 900 Tuned 2019
https://www.damianharriscycles.co.u...nius-900-tuned-2019-2019-full-suspension-bike


----------



## Baitman (13. August 2018)

Die Farbkombi gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Grau mit Farbefekten in organge wie zb. das Jeffsy Race wäre hübscher.

Aber von Design fand ich Scott eh noch nie so toll. Die Kirmesfarben meines aktuellen 900 tuned ist mir auch zu arg...


----------



## simube (13. August 2018)

Auf dem Foto wirkt die Farbe grau, ist ich echt aber ein grün..
Das stimmt, die Tuned Modelle sind farblich immer sehr speziell..muss man mögen, und sich damit abfinden.


----------



## simube (31. August 2018)

Die neuen 2019er Modelle sind aufgeschaltet, inkl. dem neuen Enduro Ransom!


----------



## thehackman (8. September 2018)

Das preismodell finde ich sehr kreativ... ein 730er/930er für 4K mit einer NX schaltgruppe und einer Deore Bremse aufzubauen finde ich sehr sportlich.


----------



## Baitman (21. September 2018)

Dafür ist das Tuned EUR 500,- günstiger und hat bessere Laufräder und 4 Kolben+ größere Scheibe  bekommen...


----------



## Dirk S. (10. November 2018)

Ich finde die neue Farbe schick, ist mal etwas Anderes


----------



## Baitman (12. November 2018)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Schön schlicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk S. (1. Dezember 2018)

Heute die erste Tour mit dem Genius.
Ich bin total begeistert.


----------



## pott13 (27. Dezember 2018)

Dirk S. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 801025 Heute die erste Tour mit dem Genius.
> Ich bin total begeistert.



Ist das das 920?

Wie sind Deine weiteren Eindrücke, hält die Begeisterung an?

Welche RH fährst Du und wieviel wiegt das Bike?


----------



## Dirk S. (27. Dezember 2018)

pott13 schrieb:


> Ist das das 920?
> 
> Wie sind Deine weiteren Eindrücke, hält die Begeisterung an?
> 
> Welche RH fährst Du und wieviel wiegt das Bike?



Ja, ist das 920. Gewogen habe ich es nicht. Rahmengröße ist L bei 183 com und 84 Schrittlänge.
Bin immer noch begeistert.


----------



## Burt4711 (12. Januar 2019)

Mit was für Drücken im Dämpfer fährt ihr denn so?
Habe im Moment 115 kg bei 1,95 m Grösse und Frage mich, ob das Genius da was ist.


----------



## Dirk S. (18. Januar 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Mit was für Drücken im Dämpfer fährt ihr denn so?
> Habe im Moment 115 kg bei 1,95 m Grösse und Frage mich, ob das Genius da was ist.



Laut Scott ist das bis 128 kg Systemgewicht freigegeben.


----------



## Scalp (22. Januar 2019)

Fragen zur Gabel bei Genius 900 tuned (evtl. auch die anderen Versionen):
2018: Fox 36
2019: Fox 34
=> reicht die 34er für ein so potentes Bike für einen 100kg-Fahrer?

Man liest hin und wieder, dass das Bike recht niedrig baut. Stört Euch das auch? Hat jemand die Gabel von 150mm auf 160mm getravelt? Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (14. März 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Mit was für Drücken im Dämpfer fährt ihr denn so?
> Habe im Moment 115 kg bei 1,95 m Grösse und Frage mich, ob das Genius da was ist.


nö..is schlecht,,besonders mit langen beinen,wenn du n sitzriese bist vorbau länger..lenker breiter....aber dann hängst bergab so nach vorn...musst probieren


----------



## crashtest212 (14. März 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Mit was für Drücken im Dämpfer fährt ihr denn so?
> Habe im Moment 115 kg bei 1,95 m Grösse und Frage mich, ob das Genius da was ist.


schau doch mal nach dem neuen Propain *Tyee AM*


----------

